# Kabel und Satellit gleichzeitig - geht das?



## b00naqua (17. September 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine Frage: Ich habe einen Kabelanschluss, über den auch das Internet läuft. TV-Karten gibt es aber nur für DVB-T/S/S2 (und verrauschtes Analogfernsehen). Wenn ich mir eine SAT-Schüssel kaufen würde und an das vorhandene TV-Kabel in meinem Haus anschließe, geht das (theoretisch) oder würden sich die Signale von Kabel und Satellit stören?


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2007)

b00naqua am 17.09.2007 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich habe eine Frage: Ich habe einen Kabelanschluss, über den auch das Internet läuft. TV-Karten gibt es aber nur für DVB-T/S/S2 (und verrauschtes Analogfernsehen). Wenn ich mir eine SAT-Schüssel kaufen würde und an das vorhandene TV-Kabel in meinem Haus anschließe, geht das (theoretisch) oder würden sich die Signale von Kabel und Satellit stören?



das wird gar nicht gehen, die signale sind völlig unterschiedlich. für das SAT signal brauchst du einen SAT-receiver. du kannst es aber natürlich über 2 getrennte kabel und eingänge an einem fernseher oder so machen, an den einen das normale kabel und an den anderen zB scart dann einen SAT-receiver. aber das gleiche kabel für zwei technisch unterschiedliche signale nutzen wird nicht gehen. 

hast du denn einen fernseher?


----------



## HanFred (17. September 2007)

b00naqua am 17.09.2007 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> (und verrauschtes Analogfernsehen).


wenn das signal gut ist, hast du mit analog-kabelfernsehen kein schlechteres bild als bei DVB.
es gibt signalverstärker, vielleicht hilft's.
ausserdem kann man da natürlich auch ne set-top-box dranhängen und hat wieder ein digitales signal. dürfte dann sogar egal sein, ob's ein sat- oder ein DVB-C receiver ist.


----------



## b00naqua (17. September 2007)

Herbboy am 17.09.2007 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> das wird gar nicht gehen, die signale sind völlig unterschiedlich. für das SAT signal brauchst du einen SAT-receiver.


Wenn es völlig unterschiedliche Signale sind, können die sich auch nicht stören, oder? Kann man Kabelanschluss + SAT-Schüssel ans gleiche Kabel anschließen, am Fernseher DVB-C gucken und am PC mit DVB-S2-Karte SAT-TV gucken?



			
				HanFred am 17.09.2007 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das signal gut ist, hast du mit analog-kabelfernsehen kein schlechteres bild als bei DVB.


Aber analog kommen nur die Standard-Sender, wenn ich mal was auf Tele5 gucken will, habe ich Pech. Außerdem will ich auf den EPG nicht verzichten. Und wird analog-TV (Kabel) nicht in ein paar Jahren abgeschaltet? Analog über Antenne kommt ja auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2007)

b00naqua am 17.09.2007 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 17.09.2007 23:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wenn aus der gleichen box hip hop und klassik kommt: kannst du dann noch eines von beiden rausfiltern...? 

ich kenne die genauen signale technisch nicht, aber wenn du einfach irgendwelche ströme eines SAT-signal auf dem gleichen kabel mitsendest, dann wird es der empfänger für das analoge signal nicht verstehen und sicher störungen erzeugen.  




> Kann man Kabelanschluss + SAT-Schüssel ans gleiche Kabel anschließen, am Fernseher DVB-C gucken und am PC mit DVB-S2-Karte SAT-TV gucken?


 nein, so weit ich weiß, eben wegen oben beschriebenem problem. du müßtest irgendein gerät haben, das am ende des kabels dann wieder filtert, was nun kabel und was sat ist. bzw. eines, das vor dem einspeisen des SAT-signals das signal über einen kanal schickt, der das kabelTV nicht beeinflusst.


aber was genau ist überhaupt das problem? wieso nicht einfach ne schüssel aufstellen und von der schüssel aus ein eigenes kabel mit zum SAT-receiver / SAT-karte?




> analog kommen nur die Standard-Sender, wenn ich mal was auf Tele5 gucken will, habe ich Pech. Außerdem will ich auf den EPG nicht verzichten. Und wird analog-TV (Kabel) nicht in ein paar Jahren abgeschaltet? Analog über Antenne kommt ja auch nicht mehr.


 analog kabel wird noch lang nicht abgestellt. das analoge antennen TV wurde ja nur abgestellt, weil der empfang je nach lage extrem schlecht war bzw. der aufwand für ein flächendeckendes gutes signal viel zu hoch mit den ganzen sendemästen usw.. bei kabel ist das anders, da sind die kabel bereits verlegt, und ob du nebem dem digitalen das auch als analoges signal einspeist, das macht vom aufwand her keinen großen unterschied mehr. und zudem kannst du ja über den gleichen anschluss+kabel auch digitales kabel empfangen, wenn man dich dafür freischaltet. dafür bekommst du vom TVanbieter meist sogar nen digitalen receiver gestellt.


----------



## usopia (18. September 2007)

b00naqua am 17.09.2007 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich habe eine Frage: Ich habe einen Kabelanschluss, über den auch das Internet läuft. TV-Karten gibt es aber nur für DVB-T/S/S2 (und verrauschtes Analogfernsehen).


Gibt es denn wirklich keine DVB-C-Karten? Ich meine, in irgendeinem einem Testbericht mal welche gesehen zu haben.


> Und wird analog-TV (Kabel) nicht in ein paar Jahren abgeschaltet?


Das verwechselst du sicher mit dem Analogen Antennen-TV. Das soll imo bis 2010 vollständig durch DVB-T ersetzt und dann abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2007)

wobei das blödsinn ist, denn dvb-t braucht eine erheblich höhere sendemastendichte als analoges fernsehn über antenne


----------



## HanFred (18. September 2007)

Chris-W201-Fan am 18.09.2007 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> wobei das blödsinn ist, denn dvb-t braucht eine erheblich höhere sendemastendichte als analoges fernsehn über antenne


dafür braucht analog unendlich viel mehr bandbreite.


----------



## MoS (18. September 2007)

usopia am 18.09.2007 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> b00naqua am 17.09.2007 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es, jedoch nicht in Kombination mit DVB-S/S2. Jedenfalls wäre mir keine bekannt...


----------



## pilli (18. September 2007)

google mal nach <link>..


T_L_P: Keine (indirekten) Links zu Seiten indem das Patchen von Geraeten beschrieben wird.


----------



## b00naqua (18. September 2007)

Ich wollte halt wissen, ob's *theoretisch* möglich ist. Meine Frage ist damit geklärt.



Weil ich erst 15 bin, noch kein Einkommen habe, etc. wohne ich noch bei meiner Mutter. Weil die einen (digitalen) Kabelanschluss hat, hätte ich gern eine TV-Karte, die auch DVB-C empfangen kann. Aber ich kann mir auch einen DVB-T-Stick holen.
Wenn ich ein paar Jahre älter wäre und eine eigene Wohnung hätte, wäre die Sache klar: SAT-Schüssel installieren und diese TV-Karte kaufen.


----------



## HanFred (18. September 2007)

b00naqua am 18.09.2007 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich erst 15 bin, noch kein Einkommen habe, etc. wohne ich noch bei meiner Mutter. Weil die einen (digitalen) Kabelanschluss hat, hätte ich gern eine TV-Karte, die auch DVB-C empfangen kann. Aber ich kann mir auch einen DVB-T-Stick holen.


gibt es denn keine splitter, hubs oder ähnliches für die set-top-box? so dass man irgendwie mehrere geräte daran anschliessen kann? dann würde wie gesagt eine günstige analogkarte reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2007)

HanFred am 18.09.2007 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> b00naqua am 18.09.2007 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also, wenn es um "in ein paar jahren" geht... da würd ich noch warten, was es bis dahin alles gibt, anstatt mir irgendwelche sorgen zu machen, ob und wie man derzeitige standards verkabeln kann... nachher isses in 4-5 jahren sogar schon völlig normal, dass du 500 kanäle per internet-TV mit DSL60.000 in dolby surround 5.1 und HDTV für 10€ im monat per GBit-WLAN übertragung zu deinem netztwerkfähigen LCD-TV hast...


----------



## HanFred (18. September 2007)

Herbboy am 18.09.2007 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> also, wenn es um "in ein paar jahren" geht...


ne, fernsehen möchte er ja jetzt schon gerne.

btw: dein LCD ist nicht netzwerkfähig? :-o  meiner schon.  
(aber HDTV geht darüber natürlich nicht, kopierschutz und so).


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (18. September 2007)

Kannst du nicht ein Kabel von einem anderen Raum ziehen und an den PC stoepseln? Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass mehrere "eigene" Kabel vom Hautpkabelanschluss aus in die Wohnung gelegt wurden. Sind die nicht alle in Reihe geschaltet?


----------



## b00naqua (18. September 2007)

HanFred am 18.09.2007 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es denn keine splitter, hubs oder ähnliches für die set-top-box? so dass man irgendwie mehrere geräte daran anschliessen kann? dann würde wie gesagt eine günstige analogkarte reichen.


Eine Set-Top-Box = nur 1 Sender gleichzeitig. Außerdem ist der PC in einem anderen Raum (2 TVs in einem Raum wäre auch ein bissel komisch).



			
				Herbboy am 18.09.2007 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> also, wenn es um "in ein paar jahren" geht... da würd ich noch warten [...]


Ich habe gesagt, wenn ich JETZT schon ein paar Jahre älter wäre, eine eigene Wohnung hätte, ... , dann wäre es einfacher, (dafür hätte ich den Ärger vor ein paar Jahren gehabt). Das ist aber nicht so. Und ich weiß, dass man Hardware nicht auf Vorrat kaufen sollte 



Spoiler



es sei denn, man lässt einen OC-Versuch nach dem anderen scheitern und verbruzzelt 356 CPUs pro Jahr


.



			
				HanFred am 18.09.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> dein LCD ist nicht netzwerkfähig?


Nein. Mein TFT hat "nur" 3 Anschlüsse: Strom (is klar), DVI und D-SUB, wobei ich letzteres nicht nutze.



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 18.09.2007 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du nicht ein Kabel von einem anderen Raum ziehen und an den PC stoepseln?


Das Kabel geht sogar durch mein Zimmer durch, ich müsste nur ne TV-Dose dazwischenschalten.



Wenn es für unter 170€ eine TV-Karte gäbe, die DVB-T/C/S2 empfängt, dann würde ich mir die zu Weihnachten wünschen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2007)

b00naqua am 18.09.2007 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es für unter 170€ eine TV-Karte gäbe, die DVB-T/C/S2 empfängt, dann würde ich mir die zu Weihnachten wünschen.


 warum nimmst du nicht eine karte oder nen stick für das, was du JETZT auch nutzen kannst? das wäre viel billiger, und bis du dann zB ne eigene SAT-anlage kaufst... dann kannst du ja immer noch was neues holen, was dan bestimmt auch billigr geworden ist. und wer weiß: evtl. willst du dann nen echten TV und hast gar einen bock, extra den PC anzumachen und booten und über karte zu schauen...


----------



## b00naqua (18. September 2007)

Herbboy am 18.09.2007 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> warum nimmst du nicht eine karte oder nen stick für das, was du JETZT auch nutzen kannst?


Ich kaufe mir auch demnächst nen DVB-T-Stick oder ne Karte. Oder ich warte bis Weihnachten.
Aber es wäre mir (wie gesagt) lieber, wenn ich DVB-C gucken könnte. DVB-S2 muss nicht sein, aber wenn meine Mutter in den nächsten Jahren auf die Idee kommen sollte, auf Satellit umzusteigen (ich weiß ja nicht, wie die in 2 Jahren denkt), stehe ich blöd da.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2007)

b00naqua am 18.09.2007 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 18.09.2007 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naja, du musst dann so oder so irgendwas neu kaufen. denn wenn du was anderes schauen willst als deine mutter, dann brauchst du deinen eigenen receiver. d.h. wenn du jetzt auf SAT verzichtest und es EVENTUELL später einzeln nachkaufen musst, weil deine mutter umsteigt, dann wird das IMHO billiger als jetzt ein superteures "all in one"-gerät zu kaufen, falls es das überhaupt gibt.

und in jedem fall wäre ein all-in-one teurer als jetzt DVB-T/C-stick/karte zu kaufen und später, falls deine mutter SAT anschafft, die alte karte/stick zu verkaufen und sich nen SAT-stick/karte neu zu holen


----------



## b00naqua (18. September 2007)

Herbboy am 18.09.2007 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> denn wenn du was anderes schauen willst als deine mutter, dann brauchst du deinen eigenen receiver.


In TV-Karten/Sticks ist doch schon ein Receiver drin, oder?
Ich kann ja (wenn ich wieder Geld hab) im Kleinanzeigenforum nach ner DVB-T-Karte oder nem Stick gucken. ( DVB-T-Karte/Stick)


----------



## pirx (18. September 2007)

Herbboy am 18.09.2007 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> b00naqua am 18.09.2007 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehm.. also sogar in der teuren Schweiz kann man sich vom Kabelanbieter für ca. 100€ eine Super-Duper-Billig-DVB-C-Box kaufen, bei der dann das Grundangebot an Sendern inklusive ist.


----------



## b00naqua (18. September 2007)

pirx am 18.09.2007 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm.. also sogar in der teuren Schweiz kann man sich vom Kabelanbieter für ca. 100€ eine Super-Duper-Billig-DVB-C-Box kaufen, bei der dann das Grundangebot an Sendern inklusive ist.


Meine Mutter hat ja auch ne DVB-C-Box, die war sogar gratis, nur der Kabelanschluss kostet Geld (20€ pro Monat), aber das ist nicht mein Geld.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2007)

pirx am 18.09.2007 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm.. also sogar in der teuren Schweiz kann man sich vom Kabelanbieter für ca. 100€ eine Super-Duper-Billig-DVB-C-Box kaufen, bei der dann das Grundangebot an Sendern inklusive ist.


 ja und? das ist doch hier gar nicht die frage...

er würde ja gern eine kombiKARTE haben für DVB-T/C PLUS SAT. um eine box geht es nicht, und auch nicht um NUR DVB-C. und ich sag ja: JETZT lieber einfach nur ne karte/stick für DVB-C / T kaufen.  die kostet widerum unter 100€.





@b00naqua: in der karte ist ein receiver drin, ja, aber halt nur einer für die signalart, für die karte/stick gedacht ist. bei DVB-T ist ein DVB-T receiver drin, aber ein signal einer SAT-schüssel kannst du damit nicht nutzen, da muss eine SAT-karte her.


----------



## b00naqua (18. September 2007)

Herbboy am 18.09.2007 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> @b00naqua: in der karte ist ein receiver drin, ja, aber halt nur einer für die signalart, für die karte/stick gedacht ist. bei DVB-T ist ein DVB-T receiver drin, aber ein signal einer SAT-schüssel kannst du damit nicht nutzen, da muss eine SAT-karte her.


Mir ist schon klar, dass ich z.B. mit nem DVB-T-Stick kein DVB-S gucken kann, aber es gibt auch analog/DVB-T/S/S2-Kombikarten.

Ich hab grad bei Terratec das hier gefunden:
http://tvde.terratec.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=229
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a110561.html
Das ist ne reine DVB-C-Karte, aber DVB-T braucht man eigentlich nur wenn man nicht zuhause ist und auf ner LAN brauche ich kein TV.
Diese Karte hat keine Fernbedienung, aber das ist nicht so schlimm. Gibt es sonst noch Nachteile oder kann ich die Karte bedenkenlos kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2007)

b00naqua am 18.09.2007 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Karte hat keine Fernbedienung, aber das ist nicht so schlimm. Gibt es sonst noch Nachteile oder kann ich die Karte bedenkenlos kaufen?


ich würd natürlich noch nach erfahrungen schauen, zB bei alternate, amazon.

und falls du schon irgendeine zusatzkarte  im PC hast, dann KÖNNTE sich das miteinander in die quere kommen, gilt aber für alle karten. da wäre was für USB dann besser.


----------



## pirx (19. September 2007)

b00naqua am 18.09.2007 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 18.09.2007 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Idee wäre natürlich folgende gewesen: Du kaufst dir einmalig die Box, deine Mutter bezahlt unter anderem weiter den Hausanschluss an sich (+ Miete DVB-C Receiver + Pay-TV Sender -> offensichtlich bei 20€) und kannst das Grundangebot an Sendern dann gratis schauen.

Das wäre bei 100€ immer noch billiger als für 170€ eine Karte zu kaufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2007)

ähm, nur mal so nen blöde frage
ich mein dvb-t sticks kosten echt nciht die welt, liegen in d so zwischen 30 udn 40 euro im einstieg, da sollte sich doch die frage nicht stellen wenn dvb-t empfang möglich ist, 

dvb-c naja, die karte ist recht günstig
gegen meine wintv-pvr usb2 sparst du selbst dann noch geld wenn du die karte plus nen stick kaufst


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2007)

Chris-W201-Fan am 19.09.2007 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, nur mal so nen blöde frage
> ich mein dvb-t sticks kosten echt nciht die welt, liegen in d so zwischen 30 udn 40 euro im einstieg, da sollte sich doch die frage nicht stellen wenn dvb-t empfang möglich ist,
> 
> dvb-c naja, die karte ist recht günstig



du hast aber über DVB-T nur wenige sender als per kabel, je nach region sogar extrem wenig. is doch klar, dass man DVB-C auch nutzen will, wenn man es im haushalt verfügbar hat.

zB bei uns in köln würde man per DVB-T kein DSF bekommen. wer zweitligafußball und sonntagspiele der 1.liga sehen will, der steht mit DVB-T auf dem schlauch. oder auch gerade aktuell die basketball-EM.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2007)

sport muss man betreiben, vom schauen wird man nicht fit


----------

